# Asma al-Assad vs. Queen Rania



## Ram (Jan 2, 2010)

The most powerful babes from the Middle East go head to head..

Asma al-Assad



Queen Rania




in an awesome woman contest where criteria are weighted equally between the following:

Hotness
Personality
Academic achievements
Political ideals
Philanthropy
Social accomplishments





Who wins?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2010)

Queen Rania

Beauty contests shouldn't have all that irrelevant stuff.


----------



## Ram (Jan 2, 2010)

What else should it be called?

Ok, it's now an awesome woman contest.


----------



## death1217 (Jan 2, 2010)

both of them are ugly, i win


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jan 2, 2010)

whomever gives me nukes win


----------



## pmpo (May 8, 2010)

*www.asmaalassad.com*

Did you see this website of Asma al assad: Link removed  with Israeli flag ??????

Israeli Impertinent....


----------

